# WWE Royal Rumble



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 31, 2010

Phillips Arena

Atlanta, Georgia

Christian (c) vs. Ezekiel Jackson Singles match for the ECW 

Championship	The Undertaker (c) vs. Rey Mysterio Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship

Sheamus (c) vs. Randy Orton Singles match for the WWE Championship

Michelle McCool (c) vs. Mickie James Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship

30-man Royal Rumble match The winner will receive a world championship match of their choosing at WrestleMania XXV

*Royal Rumble match participants*

Cody Rhodes
Ted DiBiase
Mark Henry
Evan Bourne
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
John Cena
Jack Swagger
Montel Vontavious Porter
The Miz
Shawn Michaels
The Big Show
Triple H
Carlito
Kofi Kingston
Shelton Benjamin
Yoshi Tatsu
William Regal
Zack Ryder
Batista
The Great Khali
Kane
Chris Masters
R-Truth
Matt Hardy​


----------

